# Missing Members Day!



## Ancalagon (Apr 2, 2003)

I would like to have a day in the forum where we all send an email to past members of The Tolkien Forum who have either stopped posting, moved on, got lost or whatever

I know of lots of people who have come and gone, when a simple email might get them back and posting in the forum again.#

I would like to start with Har.....someone from the past

So, what do you all think?


----------



## Thorin (Apr 2, 2003)

Har? As in Harad?? That would be something! Of course, he's been banned so it couldn't be him...Still, that idea is intriguing.

I've always wondered where Greenwood and Greymantle went to. What about some of our great mods like Grond and ReadWryt? Where the heck have they been lately?


----------



## Turgon (Apr 2, 2003)

What about Camille? The Children of Indis Fan Club is not the same without her. Ah! *thinks back to all the fun we had baiting Maedhros and all those grumpy Fëanorian types*


----------



## Aulë (Apr 2, 2003)

I wonder what happened to Eomer Dinmention? He hasn't been here for several months now.


----------



## tookish-girl (Apr 2, 2003)

I used to talk to GaladrielQueen alot. No idea where she went. 

Harad, ahhhhh, Harad!

Also, Merry comes on about once a month now, which is a shame!


----------



## menchu (Apr 2, 2003)

Ditto on Merry and GaladrielQueen.

Personally I miss Tamariz more (grrrr, he was deleted!) and Kenshin.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 2, 2003)

What about Eonwe?I haven't seen him for about 10 months.He was so funny  

I've always wondered why Harad was banned?


----------



## Khamul (Apr 2, 2003)

Multiple accounts, but not all were his. 

(Also arguing with mods, etc. All the 'juicy' threads have been cleaned out or deleted.)


----------



## Beorn (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Thorin _
> *Har? As in Harad?? That would be something! Of course, he's been banned so it couldn't be him...Still, that idea is intriguing.
> 
> I've always wondered where Greenwood and Greymantle went to. What about some of our great mods like Grond and ReadWryt? Where the heck have they been lately? *



Harad doesn't want to come back
Greymantle left over something about the RPGs
Grond hasn't been around lately, but he's back
RW is working on a project for his landlady

The other people I don't know about....:-\....


Mike

P.S. Khamul, check here


----------



## Celebthôl (Apr 2, 2003)

is this also an attemt to get rid of those profiles that people made but never came back to?


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 2, 2003)

Greenwood I emailed recently, he says hello to all and hopes to return soon, though he is working hard and usually away from home.

I would love to see VariagofKhand back, unless of course he still has the hump!


----------



## legolasismine (Apr 2, 2003)

Hm well I've always wondered if BloomLover12 would ever come back but I doubt it since everyone made fun of her and ran her away her first day here,so thats hopeless.


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 2, 2003)

There are a lot of former members who I miss greatly....

I think it is not surprising that the first on my list is Valar (my forum husband)...he has been away since November of last year and I miss his humble and charming posts and emails. He was a good friend.

Eomer Dinmention is second on my list. However, I did chat briefly with him last month...apparently he is very busy with real life stuff and doesn't have time to come onto the forum anymore...but I miss my Asian brother nevertheless!

I also greatly miss my friend Narya! Ever since she got promoted, she hasn't had time to post anymore...and that is a shame because she was one of the best rpg players TTF has had the honor to call their own.


----------



## Talierin (Apr 3, 2003)

I talked to Mithers a couple weeks ago... he moved and hasn't had time to post with all his school and music stuff


----------



## Khamul (Apr 3, 2003)

There are a few there, but there are still many more deleted or cleaned up.


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Turgon _
> *What about Camille? The Children of Indis Fan Club is not the same without her. Ah! *thinks back to all the fun we had baiting Maedhros and all those grumpy Fëanorian types* *


Hehe. The thing that you failed to recognize is that there was this guy called Tinder who used to be a most grumpy Fëanorian fan too. 
Camille must be busy studying in the Uni.
P.S. I don't appreciate that my former post was deleted in this thread.


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 3, 2003)

I don't think your former post was deleted Maed..I was waiting on 'who's online' when you were posting to see it, but never received an email notification...meaning it was not posted in the first place!


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 3, 2003)

Damn, I could have sworn that it was posted.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 3, 2003)

I miss Millena. She abandoned the forum completely for some reason.

I've sent an e-mail.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 4, 2003)

And where did Goroshimura go? He always used to have these very philosophical discussions... but I haven't seen him around in ages.


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 4, 2003)

A very good point Niniel, it is reassuring to know he is here, when he was here that is!


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Apr 5, 2003)

> Greymantle left over something about the RPGs


No, I think he just changed his name to jester.


----------



## Talierin (Apr 5, 2003)

That was GreyPilgrim who changed to Jester.

Greymantle said he was coming back in February, and did for a couple weeks, but it appears he's disappeared again. I think school keeps him busy.


----------



## HobbitGirl (Apr 5, 2003)

What about all those people who sign up and never post, and are just taking up a screen name? Should we e-mail them too?


----------



## Talierin (Apr 5, 2003)

WM deletes their accounts about every 3-4 months. In fact, it just happened.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Apr 6, 2003)

Millena is still around once in a while. I get PM's every now and then . . . just recently in fact. She said she was going to try to get on more. I think she didn't have internet access for a while, and I think school's keeping her very busy. So that's good news! She sure is missed when she's unable to post!


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 24, 2003)

Where did ReadWryt disappear to?


----------



## Beleg (May 24, 2003)

*Quoting Beorn*
"He is busy working on a project for his landlady."


----------



## HLGStrider (May 25, 2003)

I'd like to see Pippin/Frodo on again, but I think that she is off due to some bad family matters (her brother had cancer). She was in our prayer request thread for a long time and very active in the writers guild. I hope she can come back soon.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (May 26, 2003)

Aye, I miss her too! She is such a sweetheart and is always so bright and happy. It'd be great to see her around.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 27, 2003)

Also Firnovian. . .poor Fir. . . She had a post count of about twenty or thirty, then we deleted the prayer request thread to start another (along with a few others), and it went down to zero! I'm not sure how many posts she has now. She was never very active, but she was a very nice person.


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 6, 2003)

I wonder Walter, where have you been?


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 6, 2003)

Well he is really too scholarly for this place. ;*)


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Oct 6, 2003)

Really, Nom.... Am I astonished to see how much you know about it all!!! 

And Maedhros, _hijo mio, tu saves donde lo puedes encontrar!_


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 6, 2003)

I think that you are absolutely right Walter, nevertheless, I see no reason to stop posting now and then.
I too find boring posting in the once interesting book forums. Keep going over and over the same things is repetitive, that is one of the reasons that I find it interesting projects such as _The Revised Silmarillion_ and _The Ruin of Doriath_.
You are correct when you say that something that is written in a forum will be forgotten in a couple of months, and that is a reason which I have become more involved in your project recently.
As for the _religious_ and _political_ aspects of the forum, (which I don't think have anything to do in a Tolkien forum) I think they are about to be gone. Personally, I never really bothered with such things, I really dislike the religion fundamentalists, mostly because their views are unflexible and bordering on the ridiculous.
Oh, and I know where I can find you but, if saying your name in my posts makes you appear, I will keep doing it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 6, 2003)

Walter, if you want to make a bash the religious right post find a better place to do it.


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Walter _
> *Also I find it sad to no longer being pointed at the fact, that the theological reading of Tolkien is the only right way to do it and last not least it grieves me to no longer see all the nice, kind and particularly supportive comments directed at me from my fellow Tolkienists and the moderators around here....
> *



*Starts chanting loudly*
We Love You Walter! ... We Do! We Love You Walter! ... We Do! We Love You Walter! ... We Dooo! Oh Walter We Love You!

Did that help?

Apart from him, I miss Grond especially. Both as a person and as a moderator. But at least we know he's currently too busy.


----------



## Niniel (Oct 9, 2003)

A few days ago I noticed Goroshimura was back! I have been wondering for over a year where he was and suddenly he was back! Welcome....


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 9, 2003)

Hey, cool! He was engaged last time I talked with him. . .I wonder if he's married yet. . .

I ought to go find him.


----------



## Halasían (Nov 10, 2003)

I've been away for a time, but I think I will get back to writing again.

Been busy with life and also putting together a tolkien site with a slightly different vein from most out in cyberspace.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Nov 11, 2003)

Anc, Chymera, Yey Gollum...

I miss them! 

Do you?


----------



## Aulë (Nov 11, 2003)

Anc and Chymaera are still around.

EverEve, Merry, Legoman and FoolOfATook have disappeared though...


----------



## Beleg (Nov 11, 2003)

Welcome back Snowdog.  
Ah, yes I wonder where YayGollum and FOAT have disappeared to.  
I miss their tangled humor.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Nov 19, 2003)

I kinda feel like Tom and Huck at their funeral, reading some of the things people have been saying about me since I... erm... took a sabbatical without bothering to inform anyone about it. 

It's nice to know one is missed, but it feels a bit nicer to be back.


----------



## My_Precious (Nov 22, 2003)

What happened to Yay(gollum) and Annushka? I haven't seen them for a while. Probably college finals, that'd be my guess.


----------



## Cuiel (Nov 23, 2003)

I suppose then that this is a better place to ask around for a missing person...some of you might have seen my post above this forum, but not many anyways judging from the viewing count.

I'm looking to find Ellenainie...a fellow quenya student of mine. Anyone seen her or know what happened since she's disappeared from the web? Anything you can say will be deeply appreciated!


----------



## celebdraug (Nov 25, 2003)

if you had their fone no, you cauld call up and ask them where they disappeared to...


----------



## Saucy (Nov 28, 2003)

i think Yay still posts in the guild of outcast's every now and then, but he told me college has made him very busy  but that was awhile ago i have no idea where he could be now


----------



## legoman (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *Anc and Chymaera are still around.
> 
> EverEve, Merry, Legoman and FoolOfATook have disappeared though... *



Hey, less of the epilogue, I'm not dead yet.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey Legoman!! Haven't seen you around for a while, welcome 'back'!


----------



## legoman (Dec 22, 2003)

thank you.

I've been on the wrong end of computer which don't let me enable cookies fully.

in fact in a couple of weeks I'll be back there, reading and not replying.

shame


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 22, 2003)

Cuiel, I am also a former Quenya student with Elennainië. I haven't spoken to her for like six months, but just got a chrismas PM from her. E'mail me and I can give you her adress!

Måns


----------

